# What is it like with two V's??



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

So we are thinking about getting another female Vizsla and Sophie is just over two years old. Sophie is very well trained and we enjoy big off leash walks and lots of time together. She is so sweet, loving, smart, playful and an amazing family member. What is adding a second girl like? Do they seem to get along and love each other or does it create problems? I am just so nervous and unsure as to what to expect and yet I can not imagine life without Sophie - she has been the most amazing addition to our family since we had our two kids who are no longer at home. My husband and I are both mid 50's, retired, very active and spend a lot of time with Sophie - walking, hiking, swimming, and playing. We spend 8 months in Arizona and then 4 months in Maine (we drive and Sophie is great in the truck) where she spends lots of time outside and loves canoeing, sailing, motor boding in addition to all the hiking/walking off leash. We continue to train her and although she is not perfect we do get a lot of comments on how well behaved she is. She is our first dog and I knew nothing about having a dog but now life is so much richer because of Sophie. She absolutely loves to play with other dogs and usually outlasts any of them in play. Her best friend is a Ridgeback who we walk with about four times a week. There has never been another dog in our (her) house though. She was the runt of the litter and had some possessive issues but I can give her anything - food, toy, beef bone and she will let me have it or hold it while she plays/eats it. Our goal is to enrich our life and Sophie's not to diminish it. I just wonder what those of you with two think.... I spend a lot of time reading everyones opinion on matters of the V and respect and use your wisdom. Thanks!


----------



## Benita (Oct 30, 2012)

Two dogs are definitely more work, more expensive but double the fun! 

You seem like an active couple but I'm not sure about the other female. IMO the combination female+male or male+male is easier to handle and you will probably have less problems than with two females. Of course it all depends on what the individual dog is like.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Sound like you have an idealic life - can I apply!!

For the last 35 years we have only had one dog (Danes)at a time. So how do we find having two - fantastic. I was trying to think of any negative issues we have had since we got our wirehaired boy 8 months ago. None that come to mind. 

I have to say he has been the easiest puppy we have had in a long time and has fitted into our house hold very well. I guess the difference between our situations is that our other dog is a 7 year old Dane. Very gentle and has been great with the puppy. I can imagine a pup with a 2 year old is going to be amazing fun for all concerned, but probably quite a bit more work.

There are definite advantages to having an older dog for your pup to learn from. Boris gained a lot of confidence from Fergus, our Dane.

We have not had a problem with having two males together, although Fergus has been neutered. I agree with Benita - I think if I had an assertive, possessive male or females I would have gone for a second dog of the opposite sex, but there are lots of folk on this forum that have two males or two females so it will be interesting to see what they say. 

I say go for it, I think you will get immense pleasure from having two, it is wonderful to see two dogs interact.

Keep us posted


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Can't speak of two female as we have one two yo male and one seven mo female. And I love everything about having two. It takes the "pressure" off you when they're ready to blow off some energy but you need a few more minutes or hours. They can keep each other occupied and play. So you'll still need to maintain your active life for them buy if you need to get something down before you head out, they'll be ok to wait. Plus, if you leave them they still have each other.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It all comes down to training and temperament. I have one pushy female and one submissive one. Them being opposites works out very well. My male won't fight with a female unless back into a corner, with no way out. Its kinda funny to see a big masculine male run from a female to avoid confrontation. Something he would never do if confronted by another male.

If your female is submissive be prepared for her to let the other dog take a more assertive roll. If she is a strong willed female I would look for a male pup, or a submissive female.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*labar349*, I have two female Vizslas. My oldest V. Sophie is 2.5 years old, and my little baby Pacsirta is almost 11 months old now. I LOVE having them both, but I will be very honest and say that it is not always easy. Just like you, our Sophie was our first dog, and we had never had experience owning two dogs in the same household. We wanted to have another female, but most research we did on multiple dog households suggested to have opposite sex dogs. Still... we went for another female. The breeder assured our little Pacsirta had a very well-balanced character and would fit in with Sophie very well. Pacsirta was everything I could ever dream of - the sweetest Vizsla girl out there...yet confident with great working dog instincts. 
Our Sophie is not a dominant dog at all, and I think it helps a lot because same sex dogs can become competitive, especially bitches (from what I have read and heard). I have observed competitive behavior with my two when it comes to petting and greeting. Little Pacsirta wants to be first! I have to tell her to wait her turn which she patiently does. Plush toys trigger Pacsirta to become more obsessive, and she will not let Sophie to have them. I actually just remove them to avoid the situation. However, if Sophie doesn't want to put up with something Pacsirta is doing, she will definitely tell her. We haven't had any fights between the two but there have been times when teeth have been shown and growls have been exchanged. I find it a normal behavior, it usually last few seconds, and we rarely interfere. It is important though to let them know that we make the rules, and they obey them no matter what.
They eat together, sleep together, play together... they basically spend most of their time together. It is really hard to imagine having only one now... They love to be together and makes us smile every single day  They both have been staying home now while we are at work and have been great at it! I feel like they just sleep most of the day 
If you search here on the forums "two Vizslas" or "second Vizsla", you will find previous threads with different inputs from other people.
Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

> If your female is submissive be prepared for her to let the other dog take a more assertive roll. If she is a strong willed female I would look for a male pup, or a submissive female.


I second that!


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's thoughts! It is a big decision.... Sophie is not a dominant dog with other dogs. She just loves to say hi and play. She is very tolerant up to a point but if a dog is being too aggressive she will bark like she is saying back off but that is as far as she takes it. Mostly, she just loves to play but if another does not she leaves it alone. I just really like the idea of another female versus a male - probably because I understand how the female acts, with no marking and not trying to be dominant. I just wondered if there were people out there with two females and what they thought about how two females are with each other. Sophie has been spayed and eventually the puppy as it got older would be too. I do understand it every situation is different and each dog is different but just in general is it ok to have two females together about two years apart in age. OR should we reconsider and look for a male. OR are we possibly messing up by considering a second V......

Suliko your input was very helpful-thank you!


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I say get a second. If you've built a solid training foundation with your first than now is a great time to add. As far as two females, if that's what you want do it but be sure your breeder meets your first and helps pick your second. You won't look back and regret it.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/06/bailey-joined-our-family-last-year.html

Bailey, a male, was our second. I like the dynamics of a male and female. Chloe is older but she is the beta in our house and has been since Bailey arrived.

I hunt with Bailey which may not matter to you.

Two for you sounds right in your lifestyle. 

RBD


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

We have 2 v's - Max is almost 1 year old and Skyy (girl), almost 2 year old.

We never planned to get a second vizsla, but Skyy needed a home, so we ended up with 4 months old puppy and a young dog without any obedience training.

The first couple of months were very hard - training both of them, plus Skyy got very sick (never confirmed, but most likely linked to a dog food recall)...

It has been 7 months ago and I can now say - getting the 2nd vizsla was the best decision!
She is the sweetest girl, VERY obedient, smart, I can go on and on.
Skyy is the dominant one, we feed her first, she gets attention first. I don't know if the pack order will change - Max is growing, he is a strong male, the time will tell.

They get along great - play together, keep each other busy - my vote will be for 2 vizslas!


----------

